# PM 1340 GT ordered



## Havoc (Jun 29, 2014)

A big thank you to all of you on the forum, I think I was able to make a well informed decision by reading and rereading  all of your posts regarding  the PM lathes, and all the other alternative out there. I will be posting more questions as soon as my machine get here, again Thank you for all of the informations you guys have posted. Matt said my machine should be ready for shipping within 10 business days, I just hope he can keep to that schedule. 

Danny


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 30, 2014)

Congrats on the new lathe.

Mike.


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Jun 30, 2014)

+1!!!
Congrats!!!


It will probably be a long time before you outgrow a 12" lathe.

Are you going to do an un  crating video when it arrives?:ups:

chris


----------



## Ray C (Jun 30, 2014)

Congrats...  I'm sure you'll love it...

BTW:  The 1340GT's are shipping now.  In a couple weeks, those will be all wrapped-up.  We have about 5 more unsold and that will be it until the next cycle.  Let me know if you're interested.   In Mid July, the 932's and 935's will be rolling out the door.  They are in PA and next on the list for prepping/shipping.  -Not sure of how many are available...

Mid/End of July, more 1236 and various 14" lathes are due to arrive.

Ray


----------



## zmotorsports (Jun 30, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Congrats...  I'm sure you'll love it...
> 
> BTW:  The 1340GT's are shipping now.  In a couple weeks, those will be all wrapped-up.  We have about 5 more unsold and that will be it until the next cycle.  Let me know if you're interested.   In Mid July, the 932's and 935's will be rolling out the door.  They are in PA and next on the list for prepping/shipping.  -Not sure of how many are available...
> 
> ...




WoooHooo!!!  Matt told me last week that he was expecting the 935's anytime now and as soon as he saw them he would get that and my 1340GT on its way.

Getting kinda excited.

Mike.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 1, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Congrats on the new lathe.
> 
> Mike.



Thanks Mike, and congrats to you too...we should get our lathes at about the same time.

Danny


----------



## Havoc (Jul 10, 2014)

Shadowdog500 said:


> +1!!!
> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> ...




i sure will, unload un crate and set up....running a 220 line to the bench this weekend. Just talked to Matt this afternoon, he said I should get my lathe by the week of the 21st.....  i sure hope so.....

Danny


----------



## Havoc (Jul 10, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> WoooHooo!!!  Matt told me last week that he was expecting the 935's anytime now and as soon as he saw them he would get that and my 1340GT on its way.
> 
> Getting kinda excited.
> 
> Mike.



Mike,

have you talk to Matt lately? When is he shipping out your 1340GT ?

Danny


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 11, 2014)

Havoc said:


> Mike,
> 
> have you talk to Matt lately? When is he shipping out your 1340GT ?
> 
> Danny



No, I haven't heard anything yet.  I talked to him two weeks ago and he said the lathe was there and he was just waiting for my 935TV mill to show up and then he would ship them together.  I am hoping to get a call anytime for a delivery date.

I am getting anxious/excited about getting these new machines up and running and putting them through their paces.  I am really surprised there isn't more information on the web from previous purchasers of either machines.  As many as I am hearing he has sold you would think there would be quite a few reviews or postings about them.  I have had about a dozen people contact me since posting on a couple of forums that I have ordered them and they want a full product review, preferably video(s) of them.  They get high praises from people on many different gunsmithing, knife machining, racing and general hobby machining forums but you really don't read much from people who actually have them.

Mike.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 11, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> No, I haven't heard anything yet.  I talked to him two weeks ago and he said the lathe was there and he was just waiting for my 935TV mill to show up and then he would ship them together.  I am hoping to get a call anytime for a delivery date.
> 
> I am getting anxious/excited about getting these new machines up and running and putting them through their paces.  I am really surprised there isn't more information on the web from previous purchasers of either machines.  As many as I am hearing he has sold you would think there would be quite a few reviews or postings about them.  I have had about a dozen people contact me since posting on a couple of forums that I have ordered them and they want a full product review, preferably video(s) of them.  They get high praises from people on many different gunsmithing, knife machining, racing and general hobby machining forums but you really don't read much from people who actually have them.
> 
> Mike.



Mike,

... Spoke to Matt yesterday.  The 1340's are just about done and the 932's and 945's are next.  It won't be long.

Myself and Matt have sold quite a few of the 935 machines.  Several folks from here have them but once they received it, they seem to have dropped off the list here.  We typically sell those to regular machine shops and not so much the hobby group...


Ray


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 11, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Mike,
> 
> ... Spoke to Matt yesterday.  The 1340's are just about done and the 932's and 945's are next.  It won't be long.
> 
> ...



Thanks Ray.  That is kind of what I figured because very few on here have them and those that do don't seem to be regulars and post very little once they received the machines.  Like I mentioned, between here and several other forums that I belong to I have gotten quite a few requests for a thorough review as well as some videos.  I don't know how good of a video I can make but I have told people that I would be willing to do some videos and definitely a very thorough and objective evaluation/review of both the 1340GT lathe and the 935 mill.

It has been frustrating looking for information on these particular machines due to lack of information and/or reviews on the web.  Many people mention that it "appears" to be a nice machine but nobody who actually owns one posts.  Maybe they are such a delight to run they can't break themselves away long enough to provide feedback.  :thumbsup2:  It seems like most of the popular Grizzly models and even some of Matt's Chinese machines have an abundant amount of information once you start "googling", but not on the higher end Taiwanese machines.  Hopefully I can change that and at least give those who are interested some insight into them.

Mike.


----------



## HurricaneWhisperer (Jul 12, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Thanks Ray.  That is kind of what I figured because very few on here have them and those that do don't seem to be regulars and post very little once they received the machines.  Like I mentioned, between here and several other forums that I belong to I have gotten quite a few requests for a thorough review as well as some videos.  I don't know how good of a video I can make but I have told people that I would be willing to do some videos and definitely a very thorough and objective evaluation/review of both the 1340GT lathe and the 935 mill.
> 
> It has been frustrating looking for information on these particular machines due to lack of information and/or reviews on the web.  Many people mention that it "appears" to be a nice machine but nobody who actually owns one posts.  Maybe they are such a delight to run they can't break themselves away long enough to provide feedback.  :thumbsup2:  It seems like most of the popular Grizzly models and even some of Matt's Chinese machines have an abundant amount of information once you start "googling", but not on the higher end Taiwanese machines.  Hopefully I can change that and at least give those who are interested some insight into them.
> 
> Mike.



It would certainly like to see some videos, especially of the 935. The only 935 video I have found is one where the hi/lo gear was making noise before he adjusted it.


----------



## Smudgemo (Jul 12, 2014)

What more do you guys want to know about the 935?  I got mine, posted my initial review and got one person making a comment.  Didn't seem like anyone cared so nothing more was said.  

I won't be doing any videos or extra work to help sell them for PM (unless I get some sort of discount on the 1340 I'd like to buy in a year or two), but I'll answer your questions.  I can tell you a knee is a million times better than not, and the 935 is a thousand times better than the G0704 it replaced.  If you can afford the space and the extra cost, the 935 is (probably) going to be way nicer to own.  I'd swap this for a Bridgeport if my ceiling was higher, but otherwise, I could see growing old with this thing.

-Ryan


----------



## catoctin (Jul 18, 2014)

Mike or Ray,
Do have any updates on the PM935 processing and deliveries?  I figured one of you guys would know the latest and I'll be one less guy bugging Matt.  My concern is my kids are heading east soon for college and would like at least one around for helping with the mill rigging.

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## Ray C (Jul 18, 2014)

catoctin said:


> Mike or Ray,
> Do have any updates on the PM935 processing and deliveries?  I figured one of you guys would know the latest and I'll be one less guy bugging Matt.  My concern is my kids are heading east soon for college and would like at least one around for helping with the mill rigging.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Joe



932's and 935's are going out now.  Nicole just notified me of -and I just delivered 2-3 corresponding tracking notices to my clients about an hour ago.  I don't know the order in which various customers are being processed though...


Ray


----------



## KRW (Dec 14, 2014)

Do you have the lathe up and running yet? Anything good/bad/indifferent about it?


----------

